# Mail sur IPAD  comment faire



## Marteljea (3 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Meilleurs Vux  a tous,
Sur l'IPAD je ne trouve pas comment faire pour créer des IMAIL avec une configuration de police de caractère normale.
Je ne peux faire autre chose que d'écrire en Helvetia 18 point. Merci pour votre aide
Cordialité.
Jean Pierre.


----------



## Marteljea (4 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai trouvé partiellement la solution.
Dans les préférence GÉNÉRAL ACCECIBILITE, POLICE PLUS GRANDE, le curseur était positionné sur taille police maximum.

Par contre je n'ai pas encore trouver comment choisir la police, la couleurs et formes

Donc merci pour votre aide.
Cordialité.
Jean Pierre.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2015)

quel iOS sur le ibidule?
selon l'IOS les options different un peu


----------



## Marteljea (5 Janvier 2015)

Version IOS 8.1.2 12B440
Modèles : MF511 NF/A
Sory
Cordlalité.
Jean Pierre.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2015)

2 autres methodes que tu peux combiner avec "taille"

largeur de texte
et
"gras"

topo en images (anglais)

http://ios8release.com/font-size-settings-in-ios-8/


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Janvier 2015)

Je n'ai pas souvenir que l'on puisse changer la police et sa couleur dans Mail sur iPad.

Somme toute, il y a une application gratuite nommée Rich Text Email.
Il suffit de taper ton texte dans cette appli en effectuant les changements désirés, puis de cliquer (peut-on encore dire cliquer sur du tactile ?) Send Message.
Mail s'ouvrira alors pour te permettre d'envoyer le message.
Il y a une limite, cependant.
Copier ton texte mis en forme pour pouvoir l'utiliser dans une autre application ne copiera que le texte, pas la mise en forme.


----------



## Marteljea (7 Janvier 2015)

Comme je disais precedament j'ai trouvé comment changer la taille et la mise en gras.
Ce n'est pas sa que je cherche je voudrais pouvoir changer les polices et les couleurs
Cordialité.
Jean Pierre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h15 ----------

PAGE peu faire sa, mais la impossible de choisir la page a envoyer. Il faut crer un documents par page
Existe t'il une solution plus simple
Cordialité.
Jean Pierre.


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Janvier 2015)

Tu as lu mon message ?


----------



## Marteljea (9 Janvier 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je n'ai pas souvenir que l'on puisse changer la police et sa couleur dans Mail sur iPad.
> 
> Somme toute, il y a une application gratuite nommée Rich Text Email...
> 
> Copier ton texte mis en forme pour pouvoir l'utiliser dans une autre application ne copiera que le texte, pas la mise en forme.



Hello, 
Oui j'ai lu. Mais sa revient toujours au même probleme. Les copier coller effacent les mises en formes.
La solution actuelle consiste à créer un document dans une application. Puis d'envoyer un PDF en pièce jointe.
Pour ma part je chercher un envoie direct. Dommage apparement ce n'est pas possible
Cordialité.
Jean Pierre.


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Janvier 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Somme toute, il y a une application gratuite nommée Rich Text Email.
> Il suffit de taper ton texte dans cette appli en effectuant les changements désirés, puis de cliquer (peut-on encore dire cliquer sur du tactile ?) Send Message.
> Mail s'ouvrira alors pour te permettre d'envoyer le message.


Cette partie du message répond à ta question.
Il te faut, certes, passer par une application tierce pour mettre en forme ton message mais elle se charge d'ouvrir le message mis en forme dans Mail à des fins d'envoi.
Elle ne permet pas, certes encore, d'appliquer une mise en forme à une "réponse à un mail".
Mais, à tout le moins, elle fait ce que demandé, gratuitement.
L'as-tu essayée ?



lamainfroide a dit:


> Il y a une limite, cependant.
> Copier ton texte mis en forme pour pouvoir l'utiliser dans une *autre* application ne copiera que le texte, pas la mise en forme.


Cette autre partie du message te prévient que cette application a ses propres limites et qu'elle ne te permet pas d'appliquer une mise en forme dans une autre application que Mail.


----------



## Marteljea (10 Janvier 2015)

Ok merci.
J'avais pas tout saisi. Il est impératif de me mettre s'ouvrant les points sur les ÿ.
Cordialité.
Jean Pierre.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Janvier 2015)

Marteljea a dit:


> Il est impératif de me mettre s'ouvrant les points sur les ÿ.


C'est parce que je l'ai essayé cette appli et parce qu'elle est gratuite que je me suis permis d'insister.
Si elle te va ce sera tant mieux.
Au plaisir.


----------



## Marteljea (11 Janvier 2015)

C'est parce que je l'ai essayé cette appli et parce qu'elle est gratuite que je me suis permis d'insister.
Si elle te va ce sera tant mieux.
Au plaisir.

Faut deviner mais c'est sympa


----------

